# My Take: Bataleon Goliath



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a chance to take the Goliath out to Killington this past Saturday the 21st and Sunday the 22nd. Saturday the skies were blue and the sun was shining. Temp was mid 40's and the snow was nice and soft and not slushy. Snow was quite amazing. On Sunday we got hit with snow. It was about 30 degrees out and we got 7"-8" of snow. 

So what I am trying to say is that I basically got to take the board out on every condition there was: soft snow, ice, hard pack, some slush, and POW.

Bottom line....This board killed it all. It held an edge on ice extremely well, floated in the POW, and had absolutely no chatter at speed. Not to mention it has awesome flex and pop.

Can't wait to take it out again this weekend! YEAH FOR IT!


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Edge hold on the TBT is actually better than I expected....not sure if it is as good Magnatraction but I rode my Jam over some pure hard ice this past weekend, not once did it lose traction, carved through ice with ease...the sound of going through ice is always unsettling though....:laugh:


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

ScBlack said:


> Edge hold on the TBT is actually better than I expected....the sound of going through ice is always unsettling though....:laugh:


TBT is really different, it makes for a very interetsing ride. 

Ice sure is unsettling, all you hear when your going over it is that GGRRRRRSSSSHHHHHH like sound.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to the club of TBT . I too was amazed at just how much of a difference those little upturned edges make. 

Nice little write up too .


----------

